# Ryobi BC 30



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

This thing is giving me fits!!It has a shaft that is in 2 pieces.what is the trick to getting the shaft to line up to connect so that the trimmer head spins when the engine is running.Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps the upper shaft is not fully engaged into the engine. Loosen the clamp on the engine housing and make sure the drive shaft is in as far as it will go. Look at the drive where the lower and upper shaft's connect. Sometimes the square drive in the upper shaft rounds out and will not spin the lower unit.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

*ryodbi bc 30*

sorry i didn't get back to you,but finally got to work on it today.it looks to me that the shaft housing on the engine side is loose also do i need a certain tool to adjust the carb. all i can tell you is it is a zama h60....
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, special tools are needed to adjust the carburetor.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

the shaft housing doesn't spin all the time.any suggestions??


----------

